# Valentines Day!



## BoySarah (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone have a special someone for Valentine's Day?  Plans?

I do and Friday is a big day for me!  Dinner and.....


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 17, 2014)

My Valentine's Day was amazing. My amazing boo definitely planned a special day for us and of course, went all out for couple's day.


----------



## beautycurator (Mar 6, 2014)

My boyfriend and I always do the same thing on Valentine's day... order pizza and watch a movie! I love it... but my birthday is 2 days before so I feel like we get the romantic night out in then, without the crowds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

